# Orion 2800-HP



## BlackFx4InTn (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey guys. I've had this amp in my garage for a few years now and I was wanting to see if I could repair it. Can someone tell me what kind of fets? these are that are fried? I need to buy and where to get them?


----------



## BlackFx4InTn (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

Are the traces still intact? Might be worth putting on ohm meter on it to find out for sure before committing.


----------

